# Brain Problems..



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Fingers crossed it's not a brain injury.

I was kicked in the head by a horse a few years back. I suffered a pretty severe concussion and began having fainting spells after that. At first I thought it was me falling asleep from narcolepsy but it wasn't the same. I would begin to see stars first, then suddenly lose my vision and finally go unconscious. When I woke up I was always horribly nauseous. I also had this annoying double vision. They believe the damage is point pointed to the innervation of my eyes to the brain. I've had numerous surgeries to correct this but it seems the damage done is permanent. :-(

Things have gotten a little bit better through time but brain injuries are a nasty, nasty thing.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am hoping then, that your MD is Neurologist? If not, you need to see one for a second opinion. None of the options are good, but you will deal with the hand you are dealt. My hubby has MS……and, you deal. No matter what, you will look around you and see that you are still a whole lot better off than many others in this world who manage to smile and find a reason to live each day to the fullest.

Just make sure you have the right MD. MS cannot be diagnosed with just MRIs, and they will likely have to do other tests to differentiate so that the treatment is the best it can be.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, my new doctor I'm going to is a neurologist, I was referred to by my spine doctor.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

With your husband having MS franknbeans like how does it affect him?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It affects everyone differently depending upon where the lesions are in the nervous system, and they progress, some faster than others……and unpredictably. Nearly all have some leg/arm issues-like numbness/tingling/spasms…..and some have eye issues, brain lesions affecting cognition, speech issues…there is a WIDE variation.

My DH started probably 20 years before he was ever diagnosed……hindsight is 20/20, and now we realize that some of his balance issues etc were not "just getting older"…..sometimes as you age you hate to look into every ache and pain and you brush them off. Well-he eventually had to deal with it. He is extremely fatigued, which is a classic symptom, and needs a nap many days. He paces his daily activities and just cannot do all that he used to. But-like I said-he is still a lot better off then many others.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you, I will just take it in strides. I have tingling, numbness, and spams in my legs and my finger tips. As well as my back spasms a lot. I can't balance worth anything. Lol and I have hyper reflexes.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

My best wishes for your health, HMO.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you so much SueC


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You're in my thoughts ): Subbing to see how things go...


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! I will def be updating this as soon as I know. Less then a week now till I find out.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't get your heart set on a definitive answer in a week. All you are getting is one piece to the puzzle. There will likely be more done to fine tune a diagnosis, so hang in.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Will do, just seems like a long process.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It is, but you want the right answer.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

That is true. I'll see how monday goes then.


----------

